# frage nach windowClosing



## linglin (10. Aug 2004)

hi Alle 
ich würde ein WarningFenster vor dem Schliessen von Applet aufrufen,
dadurch wird die Daten sicherlich gespeichert werden.
wie kann man es implementieren?
ich habe die Code so geschrieben,aber das Warningfenster kommt einfach nicht,und Applet wird sofort zugemacht.


```
public class test_01 extends JApplet implements WindowListener 

{......
public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) 
{
	
  ObjectDialog objectdefinitonadf=new ObjectDialog();// Warnngsfenster
    
    
  System.exit(0);


 
}
..........
}
```

Danke schön fuer eure Hilfe.


----------



## Roar (10. Aug 2004)

nöö wird auch nicht. lies dir erstmal was zum thema listener durch! 
1. ein applet ist kein window
2. darum kanns vom sinn her auch gar keinen windowlistener haben
3. mal den sinn außer acht gelassen: du fügst den listener ja auch nie deinem applet hinzu !?
4. kannst du ja auch nicht weil es dazu keine methode gibt, weil ein applet nunmal keinen windowListener hat
5. für dein problem guck hier: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html#stop()

*nachAppletsverschieb*


----------



## nagash56 (10. Aug 2004)

Funktioniert der WindowListener für Applets oder nur für Applikationen? Sonst könntest du ja mal probieren die  destroy() - Methode zu überschreiben und das Fenster darin erzeugen.


```
public void destroy() {

}
```

Edit: Roar war schneller


----------



## Guest (10. Aug 2004)

Was nützt dem Anwender eine Warnung, dass Applet beendet wird,
wenn er es nicht verhindern kann?


----------

